

Why Version Control isn’t Package Management – use npm for the frontend - wbinnssmith
https://medium.com/@wbinnssmith/why-version-control-isnt-package-management-a-brief-history-5d40c524ba3e

======
jessaustin
This sounds great...

 _...in the next release of npm, npm 3, deduping will be the default during
the install process: modules will be lifted as far up the filesystem as
possible without creating issues between conflicting modules._

To me, what's missing (and maybe this is more of a browserify transform than
an npm thing) is a module that steps through all the _require()_ s and
replaces as many as it can with code to pull resources from cdnjs (or
wherever). Many people wouldn't want to use that, but it would be a good
option for others.

